# Visual Basic 6: Map Network Drive (PLEASE HELP)



## NVD_ (Mar 21, 2008)

Greets..

Can anyone clue me in on how to map a network drive in VB6?

I need to code a small program that will map a drive at the click of a button. I'm presently using:


```
Shell ("net use X: \\Server\Share /user:Administrator password
Shell ("net use \\Server\Share /savecred /persistent:yes")
```
I want to learn how to map a network drive without relying on net.exe
I need this drive mapped and persistent - so it remains logged on even after a system restart.

Please give me some ideas! I've crawled around hopelessly on google to no avail.. I'm lost!

-Jay


----------

